# Another Bad Idea...vaping Alcohol



## RATZ (19/8/14)

So I stumbled across this today -


At first I thought it was a prank / humour but then I did some research and this is an actual, crowd funded product !
http://www.fundable.com/vapshot

I stand strongly with keeping marijuana away from vaping and most certainly will add this to that list. Inhaling alcohol in this way is a dumb thing to do and will quickly poison you to toxic levels.

Thankfully it seems their website has been taken down dumbassIncorporated

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Sir Vape (19/8/14)

Crazy stuff

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RATZ (19/8/14)

Another video of the product at a tech convention:


So who wants to line up a couple of these?


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/8/14)

@Rowan Francis vaped vodka he could give us some impressions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (19/8/14)

i have seen something like this in the past that involved a bicycle pump, a empty 2l juice bottle, liquor and a big warning for alcohol poisoning.


----------



## RATZ (19/8/14)

Same thing essentially. Just in a shiny new package and cashing in on the whole vaping market. If you look at their videos, they are marketing to people who are mostly ignorant of the risks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2pksmoker (21/8/14)

You think thats bad, we have had several teenagers come into the hospital lately hiped up on this stuff they made at home. Powdered Alcohol!	Guess since you can't vape it, they will snort it.

http://www.palcohol.com/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RATZ (21/8/14)

2pksmoker said:


> You think thats bad, we have had several teenagers come into the hospital lately hiped up on this stuff they made at home. Powdered Alcohol!	Guess since you can't vape it, they will snort it.
> 
> http://www.palcohol.com/


 
aah, the search for a better alcohol delivery system continues. You would think that after thousands of years of experimentation, the general public would know by now that lungs is *not* the way to go..


----------



## 2pksmoker (21/8/14)

Seriously! Bet it would spike your DUI test results as well versus just drinking a beer and the alcohol metabolizing normally in your system.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CraftyZA (21/8/14)

Well I dilute my VG juice with brandy or vodka. then again, I'm only using about 7 - 10 ml in a 100ml mix.
Never effected me.


----------



## RATZ (21/8/14)

10% of the few mls you put into a tank/dripper is not that much. Very different story when are are Vaporising 25+ mls at a time.


----------



## Cat (22/8/14)

@CraftyZA , why do you thin it like that? You using only VG?


----------



## CraftyZA (22/8/14)

I'm vaping 60 - 70 % vg. Juices tend to be too thick. I'm a fast vaper, so wicking needs to be fast as well. If the juice is too thick, you have tonwait longer between puffs.
Alcohol has been used for a long time to thin high vg juice.


----------



## bones (22/8/14)

If you're gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough...


----------



## Cat (22/8/14)

@CraftyZA , thanks. i've just changed from 50-50 to 40-60 PG-VG, wicking seems ok but i'll try adding 1 drop of vodka per 30 ml mix.

Above all, i must do something about the VG for mixing, for small quantities - dripping it through the little funnel is a PIA.


----------



## Limbo (22/8/14)

Cat said:


> @CraftyZA , thanks. i've just changed from 50-50 to 40-60 PG-VG, wicking seems ok but i'll try adding 1 drop of vodka per 30 ml mix.
> 
> Above all, i must do something about the VG for mixing, for small quantities - dripping it through the little funnel is a PIA.


Put it in a bowl of hot tap water for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (22/8/14)

Yes, that's what i was thinking of doing. ...yes, adding drops of vodka i would have to try that option in JuiceMeUp, or it make the mix less accurate.


----------



## CraftyZA (22/8/14)

When I mix juice, I do it in the 50 - 100ml range. So 1st step is to add the VG and booze in an erlenmeyer flask, and start from there. 
Heating the vg to 30 - 40 degrees does makes life simper as well. However, be careful with that. You will then not know how much alcohol to add seeing as you cannot judge the true viscosity. When it cools, it will thicken again. If you then add more alcohol, your ratios will be out by up to 1 or 2%

Reactions: Like 1


----------

